# Parkfest 2013 - Anyone going?



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.parksideorchids.com/

I am feeling like I will be "sick" on Friday. Maybe the good "doctors" in Ottsville, Pa. will be able to cure me. The only problem is not getting lost in the backwoods on the way there again.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 24, 2013)

Would like to... But think have to work unless you would be going around lunchtime. Yesterday I was driving in the rain on nj rt 31 south towards Princeton to donate blood when next thing I knew there was a bridge and toll, and a sign saying 'Pennsylvania' (what??!). Ended up driving through tourist villages along Delaware river until getting to I95 and back into nj. Would have taken longer sadly going back up to where I missed my turn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheyenne (Jul 24, 2013)

I am going but not till sunday morning. If anyone goes I would like to hear opinions of what people think about the new Parkside and new management. Maybe my veiw is tainted because I only know and love it as Parkside run by John and Tom. Which was my first real experience buying orchids in a strickly orchid nursery. Over the years it was one of my top two vendors to go to. 
I went there two weeks ago and have to say I was real disappointed. John had a whole house full of paphs and now it is reduced to about half of that. It seemed like they had not got anything new in about a year and a half. Things just didn't look so great. Nobody really said two words to me. I walked in looked around and left. If any of you know Greg that worked there I found out he quit. I hope they make it work and this is just the hard part of the transition.


----------



## Justin (Jul 24, 2013)

John is a really cool guy. I only was there once but it was great


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2013)

Charles, I think i will just wander in, can't give a time. Greg left..hmmmm. Thanks for the info Cheyenne. There are a few things I'm looking for from the vendors so hopefully it will be worth the time.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jul 25, 2013)

I'll be there for judging....


----------



## Ray (Jul 25, 2013)

I'll be working the BCOS booth Sunday afternoon from 1-3, but that's out 38th wedding anniversary, so I had better not dally.


----------



## orcoholic (Jul 25, 2013)

Ray said:


> I'll be working the BCOS booth Sunday afternoon from 1-3, but that's out 38th wedding anniversary, so I had better not dally.



Wow!!! Congrats.


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 25, 2013)

Greg left? That sucks!

I'll be there Saturday morning!


----------



## Ray (Jul 25, 2013)

Greg actually grew up in my neighborhood, which is pretty close-knit. His mom and my wife are both physical therapists.

I'm really disappointed that he left, as he was a real "plus" to the organization. I hope this was a positive move for him and not an indicator of economic woes at Parkside.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2013)

He was really making an effort to keep interesting Paph crosses coming through.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 25, 2013)

I'll be there with Donna first thing on Sat. morning but the way it sounds I won't be staying too long.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2013)

OK, I went to the Parkfest 2013, the first, I believe, under the new ownership. As usual I try to post the venue, the vendors, the facility and certain interesting plants, and finally, my haul.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2013)

Extra nice Paph. Vanda M. Pearman






OK, my haul, I got a couple Paphs, Parvis from Piping Rock and Main Street Orchids , a Tolumnia hybrid, a phrag flask from Woodstream, Fishing Creek had some nice Habenarias, ericmichaelii, the hybrid with rhodocheila, Tracy, and a new very bright Orange cultivar of rhodocheila. I picked up a Thecostele alata with at least 10 blooming spikes and 6 new growth. (unfortunately with ant guardians also ), and a Brachtia andina to replace the one that got fried in my living room last week!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh, My!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the pics Eric!!!! You are starting doing close-ups now :drool: !! The 'Extra nice Paph. Vanda M. Pearman' is a very cool pic (and bloom of course)!! Jean


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 27, 2013)

Ray said:


> Greg actually grew up in my neighborhood, which is pretty close-knit. His mom and my wife are both physical therapists.
> 
> I'm really disappointed that he left, as he was a real "plus" to the organization. I hope this was a positive move for him and not an indicator of economic woes at Parkside.



So I heard that Greg left to study music (sounds like a positive move). His replacement is Karl, a really nice guy, and he likes to do edwardian cases/terrariums.


----------



## Ray (Jul 27, 2013)

That makes sense, Linus. He did get his degree in music, after all.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 27, 2013)

I don't know how you did it Eric but you made that event look much larger than it was. Donna and I got up very early and went today. It takes us almost four hours to get there and we spent about an hour there. The large vendor tent was only half full. One of our members were there for Main Street Orchids. Matter a fact we brought home one of his plants.


It also appeared as if Parkside had half of the plants it used to and no one inside the greenhouse to give you advise or point you in the right direction. I wish the new owners the best of luck but don't see them surviving. Most of there phals. just had tags the read phal. hybrid. The paphs. however where labeled. 

Truthfully we were there to see one of the guest vendors, Carri of Orchidphile. Was I glad that I went? Yes. I also incourage others to go. After all, how can an event get better unless we support it.


----------



## Cheyenne (Jul 27, 2013)

I didn't go ywt I will go tomorrow. But when I was there two weeks ago that is exactly how I felt to Bob. I left out of there kind of sad because I really loved that place when it was owned by John and Tom. Lime you said there was not near as many plants as thwy had before. But the worst part is that it just didn't fwll very friendly. I got kind of mad when I walked through all the greenhouse and a few people that worked there walked through and no one even said anything to me. I too wish them the best and I hope it works out but we will see. I will let you know how it was tomorrow when I go.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2013)

On saturday one of the judges who is a member of a locval society was there helping w/ advice, etc.. I guess they were busy w/ judging today.


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 29, 2013)

I was there on Saturday. Picked up armeniacums from Glen @ Piping Rock Orchids. It was a good event and glad to see it back! 

However, entering Parkside Orchids, it was a sad feeling. 3 of the 5 greenhouses were filled with orchids. The fourth greenhouse was partially filled with bonsai from a local bonsai society. I miss John and Tom and hope Parkside Orchids the best.


----------



## orcoholic (Jul 29, 2013)

Okay. 

So Parkside isn't what it was a few years ago. It's still a really good orchid nursery with a lot of variety. With all the purchases going on over Ebay and the like, the shrinkage in AOS membership, and the ever shrinking growing areas, how can they be expected to be the same? Tom and John had shut down a couple greenhouses before they sold.

The types of vendors that were at Summerfest are the ones that need to be supported, or eventually there won't be many places to buy orchids other than the internet. How can they be expected to keep greenhouses heated and at the same time compete with anyone that can unpack a box from a Hawaiian wholesaler, list the orchids on ebay (or set up a website), and sell the orchids out of their kitchens?

Summerfest was a good event - not like it used to be - but there isn't any show anywhere that's as good as it was 5 years ago.


----------

